# Eeek! Mice!!



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

How do you get rid of mice and rats? I saw one scurrying by the back steps in our yard. DH said he saw one in the garage. I know they carry diseases and plus they gross me out big time. But given that Wolfie has access to the backyard (sometimes unsupervised) I'm afraid to use anything poisonous. My fear is that he'll eat the poisoned critter and get really sick. I'm pretty sure the mice don't croak right next to the poison, right? They can probably wander off anywhere. So what do you use that has worked in the past?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Go to your local feed store. They have many different traps that you can utilize. They even have a humane trap that you can use if you wish to release them. They have glue traps too - Hondo got stuck in one, so you have to really hide them well. Glue traps gross me out because you have to remove the trap with the live mouse still stuck on them. Point is, there are lots of different things that you can do for all different sizes of rodents with out the use of poison. 

I don't use any poisons on my property. We have too many critters running around.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Lilie, thanks for sharing your experience with the glue traps. Good to know this before I get out and buy some. I'll pass out if I have to pull a live mouse from it


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

I talked to my Orkin guy and he said that the rats are running because of the weather right now (in south Ga. anyway). We have never had any problem and have lived here for 30 years. But I will tell you that one morning last month I found a RAT, not a mouse, a huge RAT drowned in my toilet......talk about freaking!!!!!!!! he said they can get through a one inch hole....yucch! I wouldn't use poison either, but the glue traps to me are so cruel because the little mice pull their feet off and it is just so sad and bloody. the big rats just drag them away.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

UConnGSD said:


> Lilie, thanks for sharing your experience with the glue traps. Good to know this before I get out and buy some. I'll pass out if I have to pull a live mouse from it


Nah, you don't remove the mouse. You dispose of the entire trap and mouse. It's like a piece of cardboard with sticky glue on it. It grosses me out to have to pick it up. We do use them in the house (hubby gets to dispose of them) because I don't want the dogs getting into anything else. 

I forgot that we do use bait/poison in the attic. It comes in little bags and hubby just tosses them around. The rodents pull the bag apart. This poison does not cause any secondary poisons (like if an animal eats a poisoned mouse) and it dries them up so they don't stink when they die.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Lilie said:


> I forgot that we do use bait/poison in the attic. It comes in little bags and hubby just tosses them around. The rodents pull the bag apart. This poison does not cause any secondary poisons (like if an animal eats a poisoned mouse) and it dries them up so they don't stink when they die.


Hmm, interesting! Do you remember what brand of bait this is?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

UConnGSD said:


> Hmm, interesting! Do you remember what brand of bait this is?


I can't remember the name of it. It comes in a box with little individual packages - about the size of a Kit Kat candy bar - and inside it has little cystal looking stuff, like small cat litter. But you don't open the little packages, you just toss the entire little package and the rodents open them up. They are little white bags with black and red writting on it. If I remember this evening, I'll ask hubby.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I solved my mouse/rat problems by getting terriers! I live on horse property and they are so into the hay and grain etc.., the cats couldn't keep them down enough, but those terriers!!!!! They are killers and obsessed with the rodents, a perfect fit.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

It would take a plague of rodents to convince my DH to get a terrier


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden thinks rats/mice are awesome toys.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Oh, I think Wolfie would agree with Rayden I'm sure! He almost ate a stinky dead mouse once


----------

